# Danby Grange



## DJ2017 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi
I've joined this group as I'm trying to find information on the ship and crew of the Danby Grange which my Father in Law served on whilst in the Merchant Navy some time between 1960-1966. I have a photograph of the ship.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

If it's the Houlder brothers tanker it 's Denby not Danby


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *DJ2017* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## DJ2017 (Jan 18, 2017)

Les Gibson said:


> If it's the Houlder brothers tanker it 's Denby not Danby


Thank you, it is Denby on the photo it my typo error on the post.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

I joined the Denby Grange in dry dock (check the picture in my gallery) in the Tyne in 1966 as a navigation apprentice. Flew home from the Persian Gulf about five months later.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi DJ2017. There is a thread on this vessel in shipping companies Houlders.
A former crew member wrote his memories of her in disguised form. He joined her in November 1965. 
I bought the book but my interest was two months before he signed on.
A colleague and fellow apprentice lost his life due to heat exhaustion and was buried in the Red Sea. It was only his second voyage to sea.
Bill


----------



## DJ2017 (Jan 18, 2017)

Unfortunately I'm having problems viewing your image I get a message saying I must be registered I will contact support then view your gallery. Thank you.


----------



## Peter Mason (Nov 25, 2013)

DJ2017 said:


> Hi
> I've joined this group as I'm trying to find information on the ship and crew of the Danby Grange which my Father in Law served on whilst in the Merchant Navy some time between 1960-1966. I have a photograph of the ship.


I was a cadet on the Denby Grange in 1968, joining her in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and leaving about five months later in Kristiansand S, Norway where she was converted from a clean oil tanker to a chemical carrier and renamed the Stolt Grange. Harold Jackson was the Master.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 19, 2013)

l brought the book after seeing Bill Morrison's information. l sail on the Denby from oct 67 for 7 months 19 days and she was one of the happiest ships l sailed. I was a catering /boy. The Captian in the book was l am sure the same one that l sailed with. We did 2 trips to the far east including Vietnam, then to dry dock in Singapore, down under and back to the Gulf and would we pay off this time?, NO off to Honalulu, Anchorage and Redwood. On through the Panama to load in Venezlula and up past New Orleens and Fort Lauderdale and then pay off.


----------

